# Official 721 Specs! (Full PDF Brochure!)



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here you go folks, the official specs for the 721 direct from Echostar!

http://www.geocities.com/scottct1/dish721.pdf
_(Requires Adobe Acrobat to view)_

Because I figured a lot of folks would be interested in the specs I moved the PDF file to my own webspace so that my bandwidth is eaten not theirs.

I am still VERY hopeful to have a 721 in my hands this weekend. 

I notice that Dish Depot now is offering Free 2nd Day Air Shipping on the 721! I guess that means that they are now really on their way!


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

Scott, any idea if the 721 can receive IR, in other words can I use my pronto (or other universal IR remote) to control it or does it just have UHF like the old 4000 receiver. There was a nice IR hack for the 4000 (which I own and did the hack) so we could use IR remotes with it. I sure hope the 721 allows IR to control the unit. I see in the pdf (thanks for posting the link) that it uses UHF and has an IR blaster. But that is not the same as using IR AND UHF to control the 721.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Seems like a great unit. The only thing it needs is a longer EPG. 7 days is not enough when doing a search. 

The 120 GB HD rocks. Up to 90 hours is awesome. Hope you all enjoy it (and I hope it works properly).


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks for passing those specs along Scott. 

If there is a bug or two with the 721, lets just hope its not to annoying or troublesome.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marshalk _
> *Scott, any idea if the 721 can receive IR, in other words can I use my pronto (or other universal IR remote) to control it or does it just have UHF like the old 4000 receiver. There was a nice IR hack for the 4000 (which I own and did the hack) so we could use IR remotes with it. I sure hope the 721 allows IR to control the unit. I see in the pdf (thanks for posting the link) that it uses UHF and has an IR blaster. But that is not the same as using IR AND UHF to control the 721. *


Marshalk, the brochure says it has an universal IR/UHF remote. That sounds to me like it will do both like a 4900.


----------



## Frapp (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Here you go folks, the official specs for the 721 direct from Echostar!
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/scottct1/dish721.pdf
> ...


Echostar does not seem to have any in stock at this time anywhere outside of Denver ( and very few there ). They are saying that the release will be a very slow process ( i.e... the public beta test <G> )

Two of the southeast Echo warehouses are saying early next week is the first they expect any, if then, and very few unts at that.

Just thought I would post the latest info although as anyone associated with Dish knows, this may change at any time.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

ScottG;
"the brochure says it has an universal IR/UHF remote. That sounds to me like it will do both like a 4900"

What worries me is this is the same description used originally in the 4000, which has a universal IR remote and UHF for the 4000. Guess we will just have to have patience and wait and see. With luck you (Scott) are in the first group and can report back...marshal


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I see it has usb, maybe for usb ethernet?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

at $549 + the cost of a quad lnbf ... even if i can get 50 or 60 bucks for my replacement receiver ... THAT PRICE IS OBSCENE.

If you've never had Direct TV at your location, your cost is substantially lower (figure $300 bucks including installation and trading your 2 dish system for only 1 dish) ... i've been on the Dish Network bandwagon for a long time but I think it may be time to jump off. Programming costs are virtually identical even after you have to fork over 9.95 a month to Bill Gates every month.

I hope they get some level of reality at E* before their ship sails.


----------



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

As far as the IR issue, if it does not respond to IR signals from my Pronto remote it will definitely be a showstopper for me. 

I have seen advertisements for an IR keyboard for the 721. This makes me assume that it is dual IR/UHF as far as reception.

FWIW


----------



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

On the 721 flyer, it said that it is DishPro compatible. What does that mean?

Thanks


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

DishPro is the new LNB/Switch system that allows for frequency switching as opposed to voltage switching. With DishPro, the feeds from the LNB will carry both horizontal and vertical polarity. Thus, a new DishPro Twin LNB with two outputs can feed a new DishPro switch 34 and pass both 110 and 119 to the DishPro systems (301, 501, 721). You can also feed a DishPro Single LNB from 61.5 or 148 to the Switch 34 and get the third satellite. Besides simplifying installations, DishPro allows for runs of up to 200 feet without amplicfication.


----------



## Lurker (May 14, 2002)

The brochure says "IR Blast/Receive" under Front Panel Features.



> _Originally posted by waxdonuts _
> *As far as the IR issue, if it does not respond to IR signals from my Pronto remote it will definitely be a showstopper for me.
> 
> I have seen advertisements for an IR keyboard for the 721. This makes me assume that it is dual IR/UHF as far as reception.
> ...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> On the 721 flyer, it said that it is DishPro compatible. What does that mean?


I expand on what DrJake said (Welcome DrJake) :hi:

Dishpro switches allow for stacking of frequencies, this means that both set of polarities can now be sent at the same time down the cable. 

Its actually a very neat technology that will simplify new installations. For people who have current installations it won't mean a thing, if you want to switch to Dishpro technology you will need to replace your LNB's your switch and older recievers that are not DishPro compatable won't work unless you have a special adapter (and that adapter is not available as of yet)


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, since it has "already" gone from this week release to next week, this should tell you something...lol


----------

